# Win a FREE Hario Hand Grinder, Cafetiere Brew Mug & 1kg of Costa Coffee Beans



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

TheCoffeeShop.Co are giving away a free Fresh Coffee Brewing Package, which includes:


Hario Slim Ceramic Hand Grinder
Zyliss Hot Mug Cafetiere
1kg Costa Coffee Beans

The giveaway is free to enter, just requires a like & share of TheCoffeeShop Co.'s website, good luck









Win a Hario Hand Grinder, Cafetiere Mug & Costa Coffee Beans


----------

